# Big Ass fan Company.



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

I've done a few of them. They're not kidding about the 'Big Ass' part. These fans are HUGE!

They are a lot like a typical ceiling fan, except the blades are about 12' long. They are somewhat heavy, but not too bad.

The ones I did had VFDs, I don't know if they all do or not.

Even at 20-25' high, they will create quite a breeze at floor level. Very quiet though. 

It's been a few years, but I don't remember anything particularly difficult about the installation.

Rob


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

micromind said:


> I've done a few of them. They're not kidding about the 'Big Ass' part. These fans are HUGE!
> 
> They are a lot like a typical ceiling fan, except the blades are about 12' long. They are somewhat heavy, but not too bad.
> 
> ...


 How much does the whole unit weigh..? How did you support them?


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

I've done quite a few of the 24 or so footers.

Make sure there is some nice sturdy steel or angle iron where you need it. 

You will need a lift and 2 people for mounting the the motor if it's one of the bigger ones, balance the motor on something about waist high and lift it into place, bolt it to the steel, wire it up to your 4 Square on the ceiling with a whip of flex, carflex, sealtite, whatever....and off you go putting blades on, again 2 people is a must so one can shift the blade around while the other drops the bolts through the holes, sometimes a PITA to line up.

Figure 1 day mechanic and helper to Install just the fan and Fan Speed Control Box, this does not include making sure there is steel there for you or getting the power to the Control Box and Fan.

****Don't forget the little metal brackets that go between the blades!!!!!!!!!!******

You will know what I am talking about when you see them, I've been there, done that and had to remove every bolt on the fan blades to install them when I saw the package still laying in the box.....


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

This lady is telling me she wants two fans....? They have a huge heater that is basically heating the air up in the ceiling. They want to be able to move the warm air down. Im pretty sure one 24 footer will move plenty of air around...NO..? The thing that is going to suck is its a warehouse for furniture and there is **** eeeeeverywere.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm no cfm scientist but I think one fan would be fine, especially for a furniture warehouse.

At full speed these things move a TON of air, and sound cool, like if you want you can close your eyes and play helicopter pilot with your imagination.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks man I appreciate your help...:thumbsup:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Any pics?


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

captkirk said:


> I have a customer that needs two big ass fans installed in a warehouse that is roughly 80x100. Anyone ever put one of these suckers up..? what am i up against as far as man hours...Its approximatly 20-25 feet to the ceiling...... Thanks.


We have one in our breaker shop, the 24' model and installed it our selves. The motor part is the hardest, weighs a ton, the blades required 2 guys on a lift to install.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

I was going to say at least 2 mean and 1.5 to 2 days labor per fan. Those things move some serious air.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

These fans sound incredibly huge. I take it there's some economy of scale by not installing 8-12 normal fans?


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> These fans sound incredibly huge. I take it there's some economy of scale by not installing 8-12 normal fans?


I think it would take more like 50 normal fans to move the same air. The blades are like airplane wings. We can't trun ours past 7 or it will knock stuff over.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> Any pics?


Go to Bigassfans.com


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*Big Fan*

I don't believe I've seen a fan with that span. Is there a guard on them in case...?


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> I don't believe I've seen a fan with that span. Is there a guard on them in case...?


No, that is exactly why I mentioned that you have to be absolutely sure that the steel you are mounting it to is structurally sound, and that you install the mounting plates properly, locktite would be a good call as well because if you [email protected] up, it will not be pretty.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*Big Fan*



Mr. Sparkle said:


> No, that is exactly why I mentioned that you have to be absolutely sure that the steel you are mounting it to is structurally sound, and that you install the mounting plates properly, locktite would be a good call as well because if you [email protected] up, it will not be pretty.


Okay, do they install safety cables? This conjures up visions of Vic Morrow. Is that name correct?


----------



## waco (Dec 10, 2007)

I installed four regular fans on downrods for much the same purpose, to circulate heated air collecting at the top. Works great and way cheaper than dealing with monsters.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> Okay, do they install safety cables? This conjures up visions of Vic Morrow. Is that name correct?


Yeah there is a heavy duty safety cable and when installed properly it looks like they can take some abuse:






Had to google Vic Morrow, now I get it.....yeah I'd have to say if the fan did fall and you are under it you better hope luck is on your side.


----------



## Grimlock (Aug 4, 2009)

EDIT: I'll fix the image and repost


----------



## cobra50 (Aug 12, 2009)

Sounds like your wharehouse is to small for that fan.....those bigass fans are for 100,000 sq. ft. wharehouses and would replace 20- 48" fans. Kirk your better off installing 6-56" 3 blade mounted at 20'aff.


----------



## cobra50 (Aug 12, 2009)

http://http://catalog.cisco-eagle.com/images/HLVS-Fans/FanModels/MacroInstallManual.pdf
Here is the installation manual.


----------



## cobra50 (Aug 12, 2009)

Try again http://catalog.cisco-eagle.com/images/HLVS-Fans/FanModels/MacroInstallManual.pdf


----------



## Big Ass Fans Expert (Feb 18, 2010)

*Installation of the Big Ass Fan*

Guys, I have pasted the link to the Big Ass Fans user guide. If you have any more questions specific to fans please post them. I can help you with anything pertaining to Big Ass Fans.

http://www.bigassfans.com/pdf/install_guides/BAF-General-Install-Guide-online.pdf


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Big Ass Fans Expert said:


> Guys, I have pasted the link to the Big Ass Fans user guide. If you have any more questions specific to fans please post them. I can help you with anything pertaining to Big Ass Fans.
> 
> http://www.bigassfans.com/pdf/install_guides/BAF-General-Install-Guide-online.pdf


Do you have a Bigass or are you just a fan of them?


----------



## Big Ass Fans Expert (Feb 18, 2010)

Both


----------



## jbrookers (Dec 7, 2008)

Zog said:


> I think it would take more like 50 normal fans to move the same air. The blades are like airplane wings. We can't trun ours past 7 or it will knock stuff over.


 That's awesome. When I first starting reading this post I was thinking fanamation....not 24'.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> Do you have a Bigass or are you just a fan of them?


Those big ass guys have a great sense of humor. Had to call once with a VFD issue and asked for "Big Ass tech support", was tranfered and the guy answered "Big Ass Tech support"


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Zog said:


> I think it would take more like 50 normal fans to move the same air. The blades are like airplane wings. We can't trun ours past 7 or it will knock stuff over.


Just got my big ass newletter and it says 
*Just one 12 ft. Element® by Big Ass Fans moves more air than 36 standard ceiling fans at 1/4 of the operating cost!*


----------



## Weary Speculator (Feb 18, 2010)

That's incredible


----------



## JackBoot (Feb 14, 2010)

Big Ass Fans Expert said:


> Guys, I have pasted the link to the Big Ass Fans user guide. If you have any more questions specific to fans please post them. I can help you with anything pertaining to Big Ass Fans.
> 
> http://www.bigassfans.com/pdf/install_guides/BAF-General-Install-Guide-online.pdf


I got a question for you.

Most ceiling fans say to reverse the direction in the Winter and have the air blow upwards so it pushes that big puddle of hot air in the ceiling down the walls and into the living area.

Does Big Ass Fans recommend the same thing for getting the heat down lower?


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Zog said:


> Those big ass guys have a great sense of humor. Had to call once with a VFD issue and asked for "Big Ass tech support", was tranfered and the guy answered "Big Ass Tech support"


The 'refrigerator Perry' used to be a spokesman for them. :laughing:


----------



## Grimlock (Aug 4, 2009)

Here's those Pictures:


----------



## Big Ass Fans Expert (Feb 18, 2010)

*Reversing Big Ass Fans*

The purpose of running a ceiling fan in the winter is to mix the air in the room so the heat trapped at the ceiling can make its way down to the occupants. This reduces the energy consumed by the furnace and increases occupant comfort as long as no draft it created. Most ceiling fans are run at full speed in reverse to mix the air in the space without causing a draft. However, Big Ass Fans use specially designed airfoils allowing the fan to run slowly in the forward direction, mixing the air in the space without causing a draft and using only 5% of the energy required by a reversed fan. Considering the energy usage of a furnace is almost 150 times that of a reversed ceiling fan and several thousand times the energy usage of a forward spinning, specially designed low speed fan, utilizing a ceiling fan to reduce the run time of the furnace makes good sense.


----------



## waco (Dec 10, 2007)

*J**ust one 12 ft. Element® by Big Ass Fans moves more air than 36 standard ceiling fans at 1/4 of the operating cost!

*I'm not sure I see how this claim relates to anything that matters, given the logistics of installation and limited purpose. I mean, "moving" huge quantities of air isn't really the purpose as much as it is causing stagnant air to circulate. One regular ceiling fan circulates quite a bit of air.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Those fans have a really BIG ASS price tag also.. you could do a bunch of regular fans for a fraction of the cost IMO.

Some get off on having a BIG ASS FAN like it's a new toy


----------



## JackBoot (Feb 14, 2010)

Black4Truck said:


> Those fans have a really BIG ASS price tag also.. you could do a bunch of regular fans for a fraction of the cost IMO.
> 
> Some get off on having a BIG ASS FAN like it's a new toy


But could you buy enough regular fans to compete with the Big Ass fan? The last quote I saw said you need 36 standard fans to produce the same airflow as the small 12' Big Ass fan. Compare those prices.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

JackBoot said:


> But could you buy enough regular fans to compete with the Big Ass fan? The last quote I saw said you need 36 standard fans to produce the same airflow as the small 12' Big Ass fan. Compare those prices.


This warehouse is only 80X100 and there are millions of regular fans in warehouses everywhere that are working just fine.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Black4Truck said:


> Those fans have a really BIG ASS price tag also.. you could do a bunch of regular fans for a fraction of the cost IMO.
> 
> Some get off on having a BIG ASS FAN like it's a new toy


The one we wired cost $3600.


----------



## JackBoot (Feb 14, 2010)

Black4Truck said:


> This warehouse is only 80X100 and there are millions of regular fans in warehouses everywhere that are working just fine.


That doesn't mean that the Big Ass Fan won't work better for a lower cost.

Let's see your estimated cost to CFM ratio.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

NolaTigaBait said:


> The one we wired cost $3600.


Here is a standard 56" from Grainger for $225.00.. put (4) in a warehouse 80X100 and you are done :thumbsup:

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/items/4C855?Pid=search


----------



## sparky.jp (May 1, 2009)

Just wanted to point out that there are several ways to skin a cat here, so to speak.

Many of the manufacturing plants that I worked in had ducted ceiling air recirculating fans (pulls air from near the ceiling, discharges at floor level) which were either wall-mounted or mounted on roof support posts in the middle of the shop floor. I don't know the exact terminology used for these units to perform an internet search. Easy to spot, however, just look for the round or rectangular duct running down.

There are other flavors of ceiling-mounted fan units that accomplish the same thing, such as this one:

http://www.equalityair.com/html/industrial_units.html

Described in more detail here:

http://www.ticketwizard.com/stevever/data/TR-Intro.pdf

This one may be useful if you don't want the employees playing 'bean the fan' during their break periods!


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

JackBoot said:


> That doesn't mean that the Big Ass Fan won't work better for a lower cost.
> 
> Let's see your estimated cost to CFM ratio.


Don't forget you're talking to a man who failed first grade.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Don't forget you're talking to a man who failed first grade.


:sleep1:


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> Those fans have a really BIG ASS price tag also.. you could do a bunch of regular fans for a fraction of the cost IMO.
> 
> Some get off on having a BIG ASS FAN like it's a new toy


our customers come in our shop, look up with mouth wide open and say "That's a big ass fan" , never fails. It is prety cool, you hear nothing at all, and the power consulption is way less than even 10 normal fans would be.


----------



## JackBoot (Feb 14, 2010)

Peter D said:


> Don't forget you're talking to a man who failed first grade.


I did forget that, thanks for reminding me :thumbsup:


----------



## waco (Dec 10, 2007)

I don't know, but work is work and I'm having a hard time reconciling the physics when it is said that a very large fan moving a certain amount of air requires less energy than smaller fans moving the same amount of air.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> Here is a standard 56" from Grainger for $225.00.. put (4) in a warehouse 80X100 and you are done :thumbsup:
> 
> http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/items/4C855?Pid=search


 I agree. As much as I would love to put one of them up, I really dont think the room is big enough to warrent such a big fan. Maybe their 12' modle would work. The wearhouse has got so much crap in it that It will be almost easier to install one fan then try to navigate around all that furniture.. I need to get some prices from them.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I haven't seen one in person, but looking at the website, those fans certainly look cool. Neat architectural detail and conversation piece. Great if you can sell it, sure its not cheap. Love to see some pictures once its installed.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

What about stroboscopic lighting issues? It's bad enough when thewre's 4 cans in a 12 x 12 room and a 52" fan spinning... Imagine that under a few highbays?


----------



## JackBoot (Feb 14, 2010)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> What about stroboscopic lighting issues? It's bad enough when thewre's 4 cans in a 12 x 12 room and a 52" fan spinning... Imagine that under a few highbays?


The cumulative light from all the highbays would diminish any strobe effect.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

JackBoot said:


> The cumulative light from all the highbays would diminish any strobe effect.


He has you on his ignore list, remember? :whistling2:


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> What about stroboscopic lighting issues? It's bad enough when thewre's 4 cans in a 12 x 12 room and a 52" fan spinning... Imagine that under a few highbays?


There's not too much of a strobe effect, at least not with the few I have wired. They had 24' blade spans and only turned 12-18 rpm. They were on VSDs and moved a lot of air at slow speeds. We cranked one up to 30 rpm once on a shipping dock and it blew all the paperwork and packing material all over. It looked like a Sea Stallion rotor on the ceiling.


----------



## JackBoot (Feb 14, 2010)

Peter D said:


> He has you on his ignore list, remember? :whistling2:


You mean out of all the people here who would love to be on his ignore list, I am the lucky winner?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

JackBoot said:


> You mean out of all the people here who would love to be on his ignore list, I am the lucky winner?


Aren't you honored? :thumbup:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I thought this thread said BIG ASS BAN, I figured the moderators were finally fed up with Peter D?:blink::laughing::thumbup::whistling2:


----------



## JackBoot (Feb 14, 2010)

Don't worry Peter, if you get banned I'll setup a picket outside the Forum's gate.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

JackBoot said:


> Don't worry Peter, if you get banned I'll setup a picket outside the Forum's gate.


In front of Marc's house? :laughing:


----------



## JackBoot (Feb 14, 2010)

Peter D said:


> In front of Marc's house? :laughing:


Naw, he'd probably sick the Mariachi Band on me.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

JackBoot said:


> Naw, he'd probably sick the Mariachi Band on me.


 
:laughing::laughing:


----------



## zenayj (May 26, 2009)

Make sure you where CLEAN gloves when installing the blades!!! Had two guys with taco grease or something on their hands and we could not get the prints off the blades. Tried everthing short of fire and finally had to replace the blades.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

zenayj said:


> Make sure you where CLEAN gloves when installing the blades!!! Had two guys with taco grease or something on their hands and we could not get the prints off the blades. Tried everthing short of fire and finally had to replace the blades.


For that kind of money, the paint job should not be done in by "taco grease" :no:


----------



## zenayj (May 26, 2009)

I know the blades are made out of some type of aircraft aluminum. Even the stuff the guys used to clean the vintage WWII planes in the hanger we installed them in could not get it off. We tried everything.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

zenayj said:


> I know the blades are made out of some type of aircraft aluminum. Even the stuff the guys used to clean the vintage WWII planes in the hanger we installed them in could not get it off. We tried everything.


No wonder a taco will shoot flames out your ass :laughing:


----------



## ohmontherange (May 7, 2008)

Don't know anything about installing them... but I was in a hanger a couple of months ago, looked on the wall behind me and saw a control box mounted on the wall that said "Big Ass Fan Company" about that time someone pointed up and said, " Yeah it is" Having not previously seeing this monstrosity, I looked up and said something to the effect of " holy &*$% that's a big fan!!!!


----------



## Sparkee (Sep 22, 2009)

They have them installed in McMaster-Carr in Santa Fe Springs, there pretty awesome.


----------



## BAF CS GURU (Apr 27, 2010)

Big Ass Fans Has certified Installers that can do the installation for you. They also provide step by step installation instructions with every fan that is purchased. Additionally you can find the installation guides on the Big Ass Fans web Site at www.bigassfans.com

The fans are normally easy to install, two guys should be able to handle the mechanical installation in a couple of hours.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

BAF CS GURU said:


> Big Ass Fans Has certified Installers that can do the installation for you. They also provide step by step installation instructions with every fan that is purchased. Additionally you can find the installation guides on the Big Ass Fans web Site at www.bigassfans.com
> 
> The fans are normally easy to install, two guys should be able to handle the mechanical installation in a couple of hours.


 Why would I want someone to install it for me....? Should I give them my truck too....?


----------



## BAF CS GURU (Apr 27, 2010)

Valid question, however are you aware that having the fans installed by a certified Big Ass fans installer can double the warranty period on some of the fan models? That would seem worth it to me, however if you are installing for someone else who is paying you, I understand that you need to do the work yourself. IN that case you can call 877-BIG FANS and get any questions you have regarding the installation answered.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

I hooked up a couple of 100HP fans in a furniture manufacturing company.
They were used to move the tons of sawdust though a duct system that fed into a furnace that in turn heated the building.. 

I lost a box of L-16s , a pair of channel locks and my hard hat during testing.. 
You do have to watch where you put stuff.. LOL


----------



## david cavagnaro (Aug 24, 2014)

captkirk said:


> I have a customer that needs two big ass fans installed in a warehouse that is roughly 80x100. Anyone ever put one of these suckers up..? what am i up against as far as man hours...Its approximatly 20-25 feet to the ceiling...... Thanks.


Yes about 500 of them and if you read hand book on mounting instruction they are fairly straight forward. Safety cables are one of the main things to pay attention to. Weight and roof load is the other thing. If they are the large FX they weigh 440 lbs. and what the mount to steel or wood. You want to do it by the book for warranty and if you have a big ass fan installer install it extends the warranty.


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

I am sure he put up them up four years ago.


----------

